# Theyre taking the hobbits to Isengard!!!



## Blotan Hunka (Dec 18, 2006)

http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=853493161797982060&q=taking+the+hobbits+to+isengard


LMAO!!! :uhyeah:


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 18, 2006)

Been posted somewhere around here a while ago... funny stuff though.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Dec 18, 2006)

that was entertaining


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 18, 2006)

Personally, I've always preferred these:

MASHED TATERS

Towers are the Players​
Note that the second one has some language.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 19, 2006)

That was great!  Good way to start out the day.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 19, 2006)

That was great, it is a hit to be soon on the top40 billboard


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 22, 2006)

That ws great.  I must be some kind of nerd!


----------



## stickarts (Dec 22, 2006)

That was great!


----------

